
The retail apocalypse has officially descended on America - MitjaBezensek
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-retail-apocalypse-has-officially-descended-on-america-2017-3
======
Neliquat
Proposal: localized remote work stations. Companies can keep an eye on you,
know when you arrive, you dont have to work from your room. Big pipes, gormet
coffee. Yes its a huge starbucks/library/cybercafe but with careful balance of
company oversight, and a laid back atmosphere. Not to mention a couple busy IT
guys. If margins are slim, open for lan parties/group raids/meetups etc.

~~~
Arizhel
No to the gourmet coffee. They can have it, but they need other options for
the non-coffee drinkers. I propose chai tea lattes and fruit smoothies.

It's a lot cheaper than office space in Silicon Valley...

